# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  نسور نيجيريا تعلق آمالها على خبرة لاجرباك في مونديال 2010 :

## العالي عالي

يحمل المنتخب النيجيري لكرة  القدم على عاتقه كما هائلا من التوقعات عندما يعود للمشاركة في بطولات كأس  العالم من خلال مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا بعدما غاب الفريق عن البطولة  الماضية التي استضافتها ألمانيا قبل أربع سنوات.

وحجز المنتخب  النيجيري "النسور" مقعده في النهائيات في اليوم الأخير من التصفيات وذلك في  منتصف تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي.

ويدين المنتخب النيجيري بفضل كبير  في تأهله للنهائيات على نظيره الموزمبيقي الذي قدم إليه هدية ثمينة بالتغلب  على المنتخب التونسي 1/صفر في مابوتو بينما تغلب المنتخب النيجيري على  مضيفه الكيني 3/2 في نيروبي في نفس التوقيت لينتزع بطاقة مجموعته إلى  النهائيات رغم أن المنتخب التونسي كان الأقرب للتأهل قبل فعاليات الجولة  الأخيرة من التصفيات.

وأنهى المنتخب النيجيري التصفيات على قمة  مجموعته برصيد 12 نقطة من ست مباريات وبفارق نقطة وحيدة أمام نظيره التونسي  "نسور قرطاج" .

وقبل أربع سنوات ، تبدد أمل المنتخب النيجيري في  بلوغ نهائيات مونديال 2006 بألمانيا بسبب نتائج المواجهة المباشرة مع نظيره  الأنجولي اثر تساويهما في عدد النقاط على قمة مجموعاتهما بالتصفيات.

وأنهى  كل منهما مسيرته في التصفيات برصيد 21 نقطة وكان فارق الأهداف العام في  المجموعة لصالح المنتخب النيجيري.

ولكن لسوء حظ الفريق أن لائحة  التصفيات تعتمد على نتائج المواجهات المباشرة بين الفرق المتساوية في عدد  النقاط وهو ما رجح كفة المنتخب الأنجولي "الظباء السوداء" والذي فاز على  المنتخب النيجيري 1/صفر في لواندا وتعادل معه 1/1 في مدينة كانو النيجيرية.

ومثلما  حدث في المنتخب النيجيري قبل بطولتي كأس العالم 1998 و2002 لجأ الفريق إلى  تغيير مدربه الذي قاده في التصفيات وذلك قبل شهور قليلة من انطلاق مسيرته  في النهائيات.

وتأهل الفريق لمونديال 2002 بقيادة مديره الفني  الوطني شايبو أمادو ولكنه أقيل من تدريب الفريق قبل خوض النهائيات بسبب  خلافه مع اثنين من مسئولي الحكومة النيجيرية وحل مكانه مواطنه أديبوي  أونيجبندي.

وكرر أمادو هذا النجاح مع المنتخب النيجيري حيث قاده  لنهائيات مونديال 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا ولكنه لقي نفس المصير بإقالته في  شباط/فبراير الماضي ليحل مكانه السويدي لارس لاجرباك.

ولكن المشكلة  التي أدت لإقالته هذه المرة أن الفريق لم يقدم في الفترة الماضية العروض  الجيدة المنتظرة منه ولم يظهر كفريق قادر على المنافسة عالميا رغم إحرازه  المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا مطلع هذا العام.

ووضع  الاتحاد النيجيري للعبة هدفا للمدرب الجديد لاجرباك لتحقيقه مع الفريق في  مونديال 2010 وهو بلوغ المربع الذهبي. وقال لاجرباك /61 عاما/ "إنني متفائل  واقعي".

ويشارك لاجرباك في كأس العالم للمرة الثالثة في مسيرته  التدريبية حيث قاد المنتخب السويدي في البطولتين الماضيتين عامي 2002 و2006  .

وأضاف "نيجيريا لديها فرصة جيدة لتقديم عروض ونتائج جيدة في كأس  العالم. حتى عندما توليت تدريب منتخب دولة صغيرة كالسويد ، كان لدي الطموح  والثقة في قدرتنا على الفوز بالمباريات وتقديم نتائج جيدة في كأس العالم".

وأوضح  لاجرباك "إذا لم تكن لديك الثقة في قدرتك على الفوز بالمباريات في بطولة  ما سواء كفريق أو كمدرب ، فإنك لا تستحق المشاركة في البطولة.. في هذه  المرحلة يتعلق الأمر كله بتحقيق الفوز. أعتقد أن نيجيريا لديها فرصة فعلية  للتقدم إلى الأدوار النهائية في كأس العالم".

وتقدم المنتخب  النيجيري إلى الأدوار الفاصلة في بطولتي كأس العالم 1994 و1998 ولكنه فشل  في عبور الدور الأول (دور المجموعات) في مونديال 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية  واليابان.

واعترف لاجرباك بأن الوقت أمامه قصير ولن يساعده على بناء  فريق رائع ولكنه ، في نفس الوقت ، أعرب عن أمله في أن يبني فريقا مناسبا  خلال معسكر الفريق في ديربان قبل البطولة.

ويخوض المنتخب النيجيري  مباراة ودية أمام نظيره الكولومبي في 30 أيار/مايو بالعاصمة البريطانية  لندن بينما يسعى الاتحاد النيجيري للعبة إلى التعاقد على مباراتين وديتين  أخريين ليساعدا لاجرباك على اختيار قائمة الفريق التي سيشارك بها في  المونديال.

وكان أوسازي أوديمونجي مهاجم لوكوموتيف موسكو الروسي هو  النجم الساطع في صفوف نسور نيجيريا خلال مسيرة الفريق بالتصفيات بينما كان  المهاجمان أوبينا نسوفور وإيكيتشوكو أوتشي المحترفان في أسبانيا أبرز هدافي  الفريق في التصفيات برصيد أربعة أهداف لكل منهما.

وعاد أوتشي  للتدريب ضمن صفوف فريق ريال سرقسطة الأسباني بعد فترة غياب طويلة عن صفوف  الفريق بسبب الإصابة في الركبة. وإذا استعاد اللاعب مستواه المعهود سيكون  خطرا يهدد دفاع أي من الفرق المنافسة بفضل سرعته وقدراته العالية في  المراوغة ودقة تصويباته على المرمى.

ويمثل رباعي خط الدفاع العمود  الفقري للمنتخب النيجيري حيث يضم هذا الخط كل من المدافعين البارزين جوزيف  يوبو وداني شيتو وتشيدي أودياه وإيلدرسون إيتشيلي ولكن المشكلة الرئيسية  تكمن في عدم مشاركتهم ضمن التشكيل الأساسي في أنديتهم الأوروبية.

ويبرز  يوبو قلب دفاع إيفرتون الإنجليزي ضمن أكثر لاعبي المنتخب النيجيري خبرة  حيث شارك في مونديال 2002 ولكنه لم يعد ضمن التشكيل الأساسي لإيفرتون منذ  العودة إلى إنجلترا بعد المشاركة في كأس الأمم الأفريقية بأنجولا مطلع  العام الحالي بسبب الإصابة.

أما اللاعب الآخر الذي يتمتع بخبرة  كبيرة أيضا فهو المهاجم المخضرم نوانكو كانو الذي كانت أولى مشاركاته  الدولية أمام المنتخب السويدي في عام 1994 .

وقد يشهد مونديال 2010  المشاركة الثالثة لكانو في بطولات كأس العالم حيث تألق اللاعب مع نسور  نيجيريا في بطولتي 1998 و2002 علما بأن البطولة المقبلة في جنوب أفريقيا  ستقام قبل شهرين من احتفال كانو بعيد ميلاده السادس والثلاثين. ولذلك ، يرى  البعض أنه من الأحرى أن يترك كانو مكانه للاعب شاب.

وقدم كانو  مهاجم بورتسموث الإنجليزي بعض العروض الجيدة مع فريقه المتأزم في الدوري  الإنجليزي هذا الموسم أملا في حجز مكانه ضمن قائمة نسور نيجيريا في مونديال  2010 .

وأكد كانو "ما زلت قائدا في هذا الفريق ، وسأبرهن على  إمكانياتي والسبب وراء كوني قائدا في أي مشاركة لي في المباريات".

وأضاف  "ما قدمته للمنتخب الوطني كان هائلا. أحاول التأكيد على استمرار السفينة  وثباتها".

وأيا كانت نتائج المنتخب النيجيري في مونديال جنوب  أفريقيا ، ستكون هذه البطولة حدا فاصلا في الرياضة بنيجيريا ذات أعلى عدد  من السكان بالقارة الأفريقية.

وتجرى انتخابات اللجنة التنفيذية  بالاتحاد النيجيري للعبة في آب/أغسطس المقبل. ولذلك ، فإن أي نتائج هزيلة  للفريق في مونديال 2010 ستؤدي لحركة تغييرات واسعة بين مسئولي الاتحاد كما  ستؤدي لرحيل لاجرباك سريعا من تدريب الفريق.

المدير الفني (لارس لاجرباك) :

وقع  الاختيار على المدرب السويدي لارس لاجرباك لتولي مسئولية تدريب المنتخب  النيجيري في كأس العالم 2010 لكرة القدم بجنوب أفريقيا بعد تفضيله على  العديد من المدربين مثل مواطنه زفن جوران إريكسون والإنجليزي جلين هودل.

وقاد  لاجرباك /61 عاما/ المنتخب السويدي في بطولتي كأس العالم الماضيتين عامي  2002 و2006 وصعد في المرتين إلى الأدوار الفاصلة بالبطولتين.

وينتظر  أن يمنح لاجرباك المنتخب النيجيري عنصر النظام والنواحي الخططية التي  يحتاجها هذا الفريق المفعم بالمهارات والذي افتقد كثيرا اللعب الجماعي.

ويرى  المراقبون أن عبور لاجرباك مع المنتخب النيجيري الدور الأول في مونديال  2010 بجنوب أفريقيا سيكون نجاحا كبيرا له لاسيما وأنه سيخوض الدور الأول  ضمن مجموعة صعبة تضم معه منتخبات الأرجنتين واليونان وكوريا الجنوبية.

كما  سيكون ذلك مبررا للراتب الضخم الذي يتقاضاه والذي يبلغ مليوني دولار  سنويا.

----------

